# Table for Mini Lathe (8x16)



## Jagaang (Dec 23, 2020)

I built a table for my new lathe (MX-210V). 1 1/2 x3" heavy gauge tube, 3/8" plate top. I found a set of four casters on Amazon that are rated for 2,200 pounds and also have a cam that lowers an anti-vibration pad down to lock the table in place. The table is much heavier than the lathe. The Husky drawers were on sale at Home Depot for around $120.

I still have to mount the lathe and clean up the wiring. Then I'll disassemble, clean, and dial it in.


.


----------



## jpackard56 (Dec 24, 2020)

Nice job ! 
Certainly looks plenty sturdy, I like the frame work and it blends with the Husky really well. 
Depending on your height you might consider rounding off those outer corners. Looks like they could ad some ouch factor to the work day.
Just a thought from a guy that seems to find those kind of corners with delicate parts...
Merry Christmas,
J


----------

